# Car seat cover Prius 3gen



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Got car seat cover for Prius 2014 from 
Rock Auto custom fit neoprene


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Got car seat cover for Prius 2014 from
> Rock Auto custom fit neoprene
> View attachment 613472
> View attachment 613473
> ...


Thats not Neoprene. That’s the cheap knockoff, neosupreme.
Perfect for a hooptie Prius.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ek3333 said:


> Got car seat cover for Prius 2014 from
> Rock Auto custom fit neoprene
> View attachment 613472
> View attachment 613473
> ...


Looks really good, is it waterproof?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ek3333 said:


> Got car seat cover for Prius 2014 from
> Rock Auto custom fit neoprene
> View attachment 613472
> View attachment 613473
> ...


It looks good.

I think there is a french fry on your floor.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It looks good.
> 
> I think there is a french fry on your floor.


I call dibs on the fry !!


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Looks really good, is it waterproof?


Yes it is


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ek3333 said:


> Yes it is


No it’s not.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks good. I also have a Gen 3 Prius but with the factory fake leather. I wipe it down every day. Still looks brand new after 6K rides.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

But what about that french fry?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> But what about that french fry?


Probably dropped it when he was eating from his UberEats delivery…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

*Did you know that the first french fries weren’t cooked in France?*
They were cooked in Greece.

*A couple of shrimp were at the bar next to me, eating a bowl of fries. I went to ask if I could have one, but the bartender stopped me. "Don't bother," he said, "they won't share.*
They're two shellfish."



Spoiler: I work in a factory that makes french fries... 



One of co-workers told me yesterday that he's always wanted to put his d!ck in the Potato Peeler. I tried to talk him out of it, but I could tell he had already made his mind up to do it. I saw him today; he was clearing out his desk. "So you went ahead and did it?"
"Yeah, and I got caught, so they fired me."
"And what about the Potato Peeler?" I asked.
"They fired her too."


----------

